# Wheel seal question



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

I had a local shop replace a rear wheel bearing about 6 mo ago and 4 months later the wheel seal is leaking pretty bad now they tell me today bobcat only backs the seal for 30 days so after spending $1100.00 I get 4 months out of the work? Does that sound right?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It does not sound right to me. I have over 2000 hours on my A300 without ever having wheel seal trouble. In fact I didn't think that conventional skid steers even had wheel seals. The drive is an axle between the chain case and the wheel. Is there an oil bath for the bearings? If what you are saying is true, it's par for the course (IMO) for a Bobcat dealer. If they are a stand up outfit they may be willing to pay the labor while you pay for the parts. You did not say how you were using the machine and what the conditions were. This would have to be considered when formaulating an opinion. BTW my 416 has over 12,000 hours and I am just now needing to change the wheel seal (right front).


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Standard for mechanical work done by anyone reputable is 1yr or so many hours/miles waranty. having changes several wheel bearings over the years it's very easy to nick or deform a seal going back in. They should cover it no questions.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't believe that they only stand behind there work for 30 days that is just wrong. I guess that is why we do most our work in house.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had all my seals replaced a few times under warentty, I am in the mud all the time and get leaking seals on my s300. I bought a 12 ton flywheel hydraulic puller from harbor freight. I always have 2 seals on hand incase I botched one seal. it took me about an hour from getting all the tools out, jacking up the unit and back together. The bobcat dealer says they go into the transmission and pull the axle out, and it takes 3 hrs at $90hr.. the puller cost me $80 i think and an hour of time.

the part number is 66657 if you get this be careful as the hub and puller will fly off when the friction is realeased between the axle and hub. I kinda hurts when it hits your hand! past experience!


----------

